# Golden Sea Dog



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha cute! He looks as if he could be older then the rest (ofcourse i know absolutely nothing about sea creatures) So big and pale! Adorable


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow - how cool is that?? You and your pups are so lucky to come across wildlife like this!! Great photo!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cool! I bet the boys went nuts wanting to stop and make a new friend


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your golden sea dog is very cool....you are so lucky to live where you do.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photo.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too cool. I didnt know they came in different colors. What did the boys think of their new friend? Did they want to jump out of the boat and swim over and say hello?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

How cute!!!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

neat pic's always love seeing sea lions in san fran. at the pier.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh he's so cute!!!! Great photo. Were the boys impressed with the Golden Sea Dog?


----------

